# Puddle Photo



## TJ_Photographer (May 29, 2016)

So I also tried another thing where I just used the puddle reflection and the person's shoes. How did this turn out 








Sent From Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (May 29, 2016)

Just a quick edit


----------



## Peeb (May 29, 2016)

1st one misses.

2nd one if fun.


----------



## TJ_Photographer (May 29, 2016)

Peeb said:


> 1st one misses.
> 
> 2nd one if fun.


What do you mean by 1st one misses?

Sent From Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb (May 29, 2016)

Just wasn't feeling it. 

The alignment and perspective the second one just seems a lot better to me.  I like that one right well


----------



## TJ_Photographer (May 29, 2016)

Peeb said:


> Just wasn't feeling it.
> 
> The alignment and perspective the second one just seems a lot better to me.  I like that one right well


Well it also depends if you get the meaning behind the photo. I feel that it seems at of the girl is only a figment of what she omce was. It's as if she's no longer there. Whixh is why there are o my her shoes left.

Sent From Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear (May 29, 2016)

I think the second one is better.

If you have to explain it, it's probably a miss.


----------



## TJ_Photographer (May 29, 2016)

snowbear said:


> I think the second one is better.
> 
> If you have to explain it, it's probably a miss.


Okay, that maybe, this is my first time trying that. But this style of photography is meant to be portrayed in the way I did.

Sent From Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer (May 29, 2016)

TJ_Photographer said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > 1st one misses.
> ...


Peep mistakenly thought the second one was also your shot, i.e.; the second shot after the first one.

For me, I like the idea, but I wish the tree and lights were not in the frame.  And the model was oriented other way around.


----------



## TJ_Photographer (May 29, 2016)

Designer said:


> TJ_Photographer said:
> 
> 
> > Peeb said:
> ...


Yeah, this was a fun test shot 

Sent From Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ_Photographer (May 29, 2016)

Designer said:


> TJ_Photographer said:
> 
> 
> > Peeb said:
> ...


I have more ideas for a fun shot, this was my first try to see if I can make it work

Sent From Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (May 29, 2016)

The second shot was my edit not the op. Not trying to change the dynamics of the original it was just a spur of the moment fun edit.


----------



## TJ_Photographer (May 29, 2016)

crzyfotopeeple said:


> The second shot was my edit not the op. Not trying to change the dynamics of the original it was just a spur of the moment fun edit.


Lol, that's what I thought [emoji23] 

Sent From Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (May 29, 2016)

I like the concept but maybe some post work to make it look less obvious. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

